# The Effects of Ozonated Water



## Died_Evil (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello everybody,

Can you ozonated your hydroponics system water supplysuch as an ebb and flow system reservoirto provide oxygen and to kill algae, viruses, bacteria, and fungi; but without depleting the nutrients in the tank? Can/Will this have a positive effect on the plants biology?

Ozonated water has some amazing effect for humans: HIV blood count reversal, tumor shrinkage, and disappearance and cure of systemic infection; Hepatitis, staphylococcal infection, and meningitis. I understand the reaction of ozone that comes into contact with an organic compound creates a combustion that results into carbon dioxide and ozone that comes into contact with an inorganic compound creates oxide. However there are inorganic compounds that do not react to ozone. 

As of what I can find out, ozonated water is still marked experimental but such countries as Cuba and Russia are using it to treat many types of intestinal & gynecological problems including ulcerative colitis, duodenal ulcers, gastritis, diarrhea, and vulvovaginitis.

Any information is helpful, dont be shy and reply.


----------



## MindzEye (Oct 4, 2009)

I would think it would kill all the beneficial bacteria that helps your plants nutrient uptake and root development..


----------



## Died_Evil (Oct 4, 2009)

Hydrogen Peroxide has similar properties to ozone however does not negatively effect nutrient uptake and root development. In fact H2O2 (horticultural grade 35%) can accelerate photosynthetic process, leading to thicker, stocky, bushier plants, because of the oxide produced in the chemical combustions (the killing of bacteria, algae, etc) of the catalase is directly fed in through the roots. If ozone has the same effects as H202, in theory why wouldn&#8217;t it help the biology of the plant? 

Has anyone used ozonated water as a constant source for hydroponic plants?


----------



## nvthis (Oct 4, 2009)

My water must be ozone depleted.


----------



## Died_Evil (Oct 5, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Peroxide kills all bacteria also, I use organic supplements, microbes, and beneficial bacteria, plus some simple sugars to feed and colonize microbes... There are people who dont use anything organic though...
> 
> If you do somthing with peroxide or ozone then it would be a waste to use any organics... Simply keeping light out keeps algae away. Changing and cleaning reservoir keeps unwanted bacteria and mold away... Thats whats great about hydro, you can clean everything including roots..


 


I have been doing a tremendous amount of research from horticultural universities research papers that have successfully determined that ozonated water is productive in the biology of the plant. There was a study done on Bentgrass (golf course grass) in Texas that proved ozonated water resulted in an increase in nitrates (NO3-N) after 61 days and greater more at 158 days which later proved to have an increase in total plant production.

The ozonated water did not have an effect on any other nutrients other than N and Fe. As a result ozone introduced to the water supply greater than 1ppm can have negative effects on soluble iron (Fe) if 300ppm or higher N concentration is present. Ironically, the ozone uses the Fe to speed up the oxidizing process. 

Ozonated water has a ruthless effect on viral and bacterial organisms. 1ppm ozone introduced into the water successfully kills and prevents any re-growth of viruses and bacteria thus preventing bacteria eating organisms such as algae and fungi to propagate and reproduce.

The rapid oxidization of the ozone diffusion elevates the dissolved oxygen concentration of the water. However, ozone has a half life of 20 minutes so any harmful levels of ozone will dissipate and break down into oxygen or carbon dioxide within a short time. Ozone ought to be used within 5 to 10 minutes to have the best concentration of ozone exposure.

I am convinced that ozonated water is an ecologically friendly solution to preventing viral and bacterial micro organisms. Ozone has a positive effect with increasing concentration of electrolytes, including nitrate and ammonium in water. It is likely that the increased soluble nutrients in the ozonated water were taken up and utilized by test plants. When the test plants were dissected, root mass was superior compared to aerated and non-aerated water.


----------



## n2phj007 (Dec 14, 2011)

It will kill fungus in 3 Hr on plants. I sell the equipment and it works on the roots to clean them to.edit


----------

